

Occupy Flash: An Anti-Flash Movement - seagaia
http://www.occupyflash.org/

======
seagaia
I feel this is a bit extreme. What about many independent game developers who
rely on things like Flash Player to etch out a living? I think there could be
a nice compromise (other than just "Kill Flash!") with the valid security
issues, while the a large medium of game development transitions away from
flash-based platforms.

~~~
melling
Technologies can take a long time to die. IE7 is 5.5 years old and hanging in
there in a world where Chrome and Firefox are updated every six weeks. If some
of these old technologies became obsolete quicker we'd all be better off.
Imagine if IE7 and IE8 disappeared and everyone used a modern browser that was
updated every six weeks.

------
sheaninesix
The fundamentalism is the problem, not the technology.

Funny: <http://occupyoccupyflash.org/> True: <http://occupyhtml.org/>

